# Yamaha FGX800C



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I picked one of these up today, I have a 35 year old guild D-40C that sounds great, but it doesn't have a pickup, and I would rather leave it at home, it's already beat up from playing bars.
I'm really impressed with it for what it costs, $400 Canadian. I got used one in mint condition for $300. I really can't find a flaw in the construction, or the finish, and the string spacing is perfectly centered. A lot of the guitars was trying in that price range had bridges that were a little skewed, so the strings are too close on one side of the fingerboard. I hate that, even in a $400 guitar. It's really loud and resonant with a pronounced high end and more low end than any of the others I tried, mostly Fenders, Epiphones, and Seagulls. The fretwork is really good and the neck is substantial but comfortable, for me, anyway.
I haven't been able to plug it into a P.A. or anything yet, so I've yet to see what the pickup sounds like.


----------

